# Rear Tail Light Bulb Size



## Riuster (May 21, 2003)

Does anyone know the correct size of the Tail light bulbs on the rear of the e46 M3s? No reference in the manual


----------



## SupraRZ (Apr 16, 2003)

1156 or 1157 depending on filament. However on certain models they have the stupid "euro" bulbs. It's the same standard 1156/1157 bulb with pins slightly off center. Not sure why BMW did this, but all you have to do is file down one of the pins.


----------



## Riuster (May 21, 2003)

SupraRZ said:


> 1156 or 1157 depending on filament. However on certain models they have the stupid "euro" bulbs. It's the same standard 1156/1157 bulb with pins slightly off center. Not sure why BMW did this, but all you have to do is file down one of the pins.


but if you buy it here...at like pep boyz..it should be 1156 or 1157


----------



## SupraRZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Riuster said:


> but if you buy it here...at like pep boyz..it should be 1156 or 1157


I think you can get those 7506 (or something similar) sizes around here, but it's very hard to find... I would just take out the bulb to see if it's "normal" or "euro" spec. The places I've seen them, are usually 2-3 times more expensive than 1156.

Are you trying to change color or replacing a broken bulb? My dealer said they'd replace any broken bulb for me free of charge.


----------



## Riuster (May 21, 2003)

SupraRZ said:


> I think you can get those 7506 (or something similar) sizes around here, but it's very hard to find... I would just take out the bulb to see if it's "normal" or "euro" spec. The places I've seen them, are usually 2-3 times more expensive than 1156.
> 
> Are you trying to change color or replacing a broken bulb? My dealer said they'd replace any broken bulb for me free of charge.


I honeslty wanted to swap the old bulbs with LED superbrights...on the turn signals...i hear the LEDs are not effective on the bottom tail lights...

the new 2003 models are coming out with a complete LED tail light system, it looks very neat.


----------



## SupraRZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Riuster said:


> I honeslty wanted to swap the old bulbs with LED superbrights...on the turn signals...i hear the LEDs are not effective on the bottom tail lights...
> 
> the new 2003 models are coming out with a complete LED tail light system, it looks very neat.


The LED bulb retrofits dont look good at all... I tried 2 sets and gave up... the beam is too focused, so when it lights up it looks pretty rediculoous 

03 models have awesome LED lights, it's kind of funny because the signal lights blind people behind you when they're on


----------



## Riuster (May 21, 2003)

SupraRZ said:


> The LED bulb retrofits dont look good at all... I tried 2 sets and gave up... the beam is too focused, so when it lights up it looks pretty rediculoous
> 
> 03 models have awesome LED lights, it's kind of funny because the signal lights blind people behind you when they're on


OH you tried already...im glad I mentioned it...so its a no go..then..

You are right about the new led back lights....it will make the other person behind you REALLY STOP..hahaha..and stay far....revenge for those HIGH BEAM and XENON lights..hahahahaha


----------

